# leopard-print shoes!



## rouquinne (Nov 5, 2005)

i want, want, WANT some!!!!

so i go out looking and find pumps in 3 different styles at 2 different stores.

i KNOW i should be sensible and buy the low-heeled, rounded-toe ones [$50 at Transit], or the low-heeled, box-toe ones [$215 *gulp* at Armstrong & Richardson].

but i WANT the 4-inch spike heels!!!  [$50 at Transit too.]

*sigh*

i'm 45 years old...  you think this body can handle tottering around in those shoes????


----------



## visivo (Nov 5, 2005)

TOTALLY depends. Do you think you could pull it off? Try the lower heel first if, after asking someone you know personally whether they're "you", the person shows ANY hesitation. A spike heel at your age can be completely fabulous -- or completely trashy. 

Also depends on what you wear em with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 6, 2005)

actually, i think they're only 3-inch heels....

and i *am* SHORT!!!!






i think my indecisiveness about possible moving across the province is extending to every decision i've had to make lately!!!!


----------



## EmGloss (Nov 9, 2005)

BCBG makes a gorgeous high healed pony pair I saw at Dillards for about $90! They are high, but the spike is thick. Similar to the popular Laboutin round toed "loafer" stilettos seen in every other magazine this fall, but not for $850.


----------

